# Sword Accu-Site Staff Shooters



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

Who gotten their announcement to be staff shooter for Sword - Accu Site?
I got mine late fri. night. they said they would be getting touch with those that got choosen. i just happen to send a email and they told congrats that i was choosen for this 2010 staff shooter program. to watch the for farther emails from the company and a Sword patch and Decal in the mail. AND then staff shooter discounts. YEA! Sword one awesome sight! :thumbs_up


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*Sword*

One fine bow sight. Hands down.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*Get The Job Done*

With Sword


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*nobody*

has anybody got their results yet? for sword staff shooters.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*anybody*

anyone get their notice yet, as to if they have been choosen for staff shooters?


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*anybody*

anybody on the shooter staff yet?


----------



## Hippie Chris (Feb 17, 2010)

*Good job!*

Hi I'd like to welcome you to the team. This is going to be a great year for the sights. Some cosmetic changes you will see hopefully this season. Working on alot of cool things. They are bad ass sight bud.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*yea*



Hippie Chris said:


> Hi I'd like to welcome you to the team. This is going to be a great year for the sights. Some cosmetic changes you will see hopefully this season. Working on alot of cool things. They are bad ass sight bud.


i was told that the light will be different. with just an on/off switch, instead of the three level switch. what else are they doing.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Hippie Chris (Feb 17, 2010)

Well Danny switch the light just before he sold the company. I dnt like it but We have a bunch left so thats what we're using. There is a chance of a new lighting system like the old three stage but better! New Camo Twilights will come in strothers predator and the Mathews Lost! Trying to convince Rod to get a AP going too but we will have to see. We might be working on a new Target sight but thats as much as Im aloud to say. Had several people at the ATA show say they heard we where changing to polymer sights and changing pins. not true! We make the toughest sight on the planet.. Tanks aren't made of plastic are they? Why would are sights be!


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*thats chris*

i for one believe thaat sword is the best sight on the market, and believe that if they ever quit making the sword, that i would not ever find another sight that would suit my fancy, and my trust in. these sights have been by the best i have used. and believe me i have used many. i also use my titan for hunting as well as for target. and they are tough, even though i take precaution and cover them with a sight cover to protect my pin. i use a silky like material and then brand that cabela's carries that is called sin pin cover with a buck embroied on the front of it. so yes i have been sold on sword for over 2 years now and would shoot any other. i have 2 titans and very pleased with the craftsmanship and quality work in them. i will have to check out the new lighting system setup. and that will be cool. are they going to make the titan in camo or leave it the same.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

drenalinxt said:


> anybody on the shooter staff yet?


looks like only 1 so far?................
sent my resume in a while ago heard nothing.


----------



## Hippie Chris (Feb 17, 2010)

drenalinxt said:


> i for one believe thaat sword is the best sight on the market, and believe that if they ever quit making the sword, that i would not ever find another sight that would suit my fancy, and my trust in. these sights have been by the best i have used. and believe me i have used many. i also use my titan for hunting as well as for target. and they are tough, even though i take precaution and cover them with a sight cover to protect my pin. i use a silky like material and then brand that cabela's carries that is called sin pin cover with a buck embroied on the front of it. so yes i have been sold on sword for over 2 years now and would shoot any other. i have 2 titans and very pleased with the craftsmanship and quality work in them. i will have to check out the new lighting system setup. and that will be cool. are they going to make the titan in camo or leave it the same.


Ya I have the same sight cover! I plan to have some made in Ol' Day Camo for the sword line or what ever sight needs extra protection.


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

I am on staff also and bar none one of the best sights out there.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*sword*

The best on the market, bar none. The finest slider/scope there is and with fine craftsmanship.


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

just found out i made it. man i love these sights. been using a centurion but i see a titan in my future.:smile:


----------



## RutCrazy (Jan 1, 2010)

*staff*

Does anyone know if they are done choosing the staff for 2010? Sent a resume in about 2 months ago and would love to hear back. By far the best sight companies out there. If you want the toughest sight on the market then go with theres.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

back to the top


----------



## tnalienshooter (Jan 9, 2010)

*sword staff*

i got my email the 15 of feb.sword is the best fixed pin sight on the market


----------



## ohbuckhunter (Sep 18, 2008)

i sent a resume in a lil while back and it said they will be in touch. never heard anything back


----------



## vegas steve (Jan 14, 2007)

what about all the guys that were already on the staff before the change? i've been a sword staffer for 3 years and promoted sword sights at every event i won here in ohio during that time. i'm responsible for 60+ sight sales in central ohio alone and i haven't received any kind of notice from anyone. i still use my swords to win everywhere i compete. i wish someone would let me know if i'm still on the team.


----------



## vegas steve (Jan 14, 2007)

anyone know?


----------



## vegas steve (Jan 14, 2007)

anyone know why sword hasn't contacted any of the original staffers? why are they recruiting new ones when they already have them?


----------



## psevic (Nov 23, 2009)

Just got a sword sight and love it ,I will have to get 2 more for the boys becuase they are drooling over mine. Wish I knew about being a staffer we have alot of shooters around here, maybe next time, keep up the good work on the sights.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*steve*

Steve
I don't know how to anwser your question buddy. i would say email them to find out though.


----------



## Buckeye74 (Apr 24, 2006)

Danny did not have a list of those on staff, so Brandon has no way to know who you are. I'd recommend contacting Brandon if you've not already done so.


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

I contacted them in late December/early January. I was told that they were busy getting everything going and to give them a call back in a month or so.

Chuck


----------



## vegas steve (Jan 14, 2007)

still haven't heard from anyone. that sucks that danny didn't forward a list of the faithful staffers that were already a part of the sword family.i pushed sword products everywhere i shot and was loyal to the core. there's going to be alot of upset guys when they realize that their staff position is no longer acknowledged.


----------



## vegas steve (Jan 14, 2007)

anyone have any updates?


----------



## athens10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*sWORD*

I am in shooting sword trident comp model 3inch adjustment cannot wait.


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

If i can count right looks like 4 and a upset Vegas Steve......


----------



## IL CSS Shooter (Jan 12, 2007)

I sent Hippie Chris a PM asking him the same question Vegas and did not even get a reply. Maybe he is not the person to ask I don't know. Guess I will have to contact them myself. I have used Sword sights since they came out. My whole family does for that matter. I have been on staff w/ Chaney and Danny since then as well. It really doesn't make a difference to me I will still use and buy the products because I belive it is the best sight out there today. Hope you get your questions answered. Be safe and shoot well.


----------



## Buckeye74 (Apr 24, 2006)

Brandon is the contact person, and you can reach him at 419 956-0512. He is the only person that can answer questions about the pro staff. Again, Danny did not keep a list of pro staffers, so be sure to talk to Brandon about the process to continue on as a staffer.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

bump for the morning


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

bump back up


----------

